# PIGEONS AND HERBS



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

WHAT HERBS ARE GOOD FOR PIGEONS? I READ ABOUT GARLIC AND YOU CAN PUT A GARLIC BULB IN THERE WATER.
I DID AN INTERNET SEARCH AND THE MOST YOU GET FROM THAT IS HOW TO COOK A PIGEON.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi again,

I use garlic capsules for individual treatment, as it cleanses the blood as well as creates great looking feathering and white wattles. For long term use I've noticed it really boosts the immune system. We give it to all birds that are rehabbing. It is great remedy against internal parasites, also. My rehabber got rid of a tape worm in a squirrel using the soft gel garlic caps.

For flock treatment, I use a teaspoon garlic to 1/2 gal. of water, for two days every few weeks. I cut up a clove in tiny pieces. 

I have some great remedies for trauma and broken bones, also. We have had better results and quicker healing.I also am using a cream for bone, joint and cartilidge, that we have seen some remarkable healing of skin,(less scaring) especially after birds receive stitches. I am lucky to have a rehabber that is knowledgable on the natural healing. She has tought me alot. She treats all wild animals including birds. 

You can make up camemile tea for pigeons when they are basketed for a long trip, it keeps them calm.

Treesa


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

_You can make up camemile tea for pigeons when they are basketed for a long trip, it keeps them calm._ 

That's kind of funny. I imagine the pigeons being served with little cups.

[This message has been edited by crackedcorn (edited January 19, 2004).]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a cute picture, huh? Actually you make sure it is cool, and add to their drinker. Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

The info is very helpful about the garlic and camomile tea! 

I have something to add.. 


I'd like to share something with you all that might be helpful to yourselves, your pets and of course pigeons as well









I've been searching the net for quite awhile about a certain kind of seed called "black seed" also called black cumin, Habbatul Baraka, black caraway, fennel aower or charnuska (Many other names as well) I believe it's scientific name is Nigella sativa.

It looks kind of like a little black seed (not shiny) used in many countries for quite awhile, and we've had it around ever since I could remember, We take it every morning either ground up or whole on a spoon of honey. We believe strongly that this seed is very good for everything and is a great way to boost the immune system to fight all kinds of diseases.

My grandma takes it every morning as well and she rarely gets the flu, it's really amazing!

I thought this herb must have some effect on animals as well and I wanted to see if it was good for pigeons to take as it might be helpful to fight against diseases or boost the immune system. I could not find anything on the net though.

Afew months ago my grandpa ordered some things from a website called "amazing herbs" http://www.amazingherbs.com , he ordered a whole bunch of teas, creams and gel capsuls that are made of the black seed and it's oils and with all this we got a book for free, I decided to check it out and I found a section about animals and pets, first it lists horses then on the next page I was surprised to see a part about "pet birds".. As I started reading it said "carrier pigeons" right up there, I was so happy because I've been looking for something about this for ages!

I typed the little section out and it reads:


Birds
"Smaller birds, such as pet birds or carrier pigeons, may benefit from Black Seed mixed directly with their normal seed mixture. For everyday health, start with a very small dose and slowly increase Black Seed to about 5% of the complete mix.
Tp address the current ailment, Black Seed may comprise as much as 10% of the toral food intake. For larger birds, Such as chickens and game fowl. Black Seed may be mixed with drinking water in proportions as large as 5% to fight bronchitis and other respiratory problems, Interestingly, a recent German study revealed that a daily intake of Black Seed in healthy chickens showed not only a 7% increase in body weight, but increased fertility and higher percentage of usable eggs as well."

It goes on to talk about dogs and cats and before this horses.

This seed is really great for both humans and animals, the book goes through so many diseases and problems and shows how black seed could benefit, if you suffer from anything it might be a good idea to try it, you have nothing to lose and you never know









Mary

[This message has been edited by maryco (edited January 20, 2004).]


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

LOL forgot to mention my follow up test with the black seed!

I have ground and whole black seed at home and I tried it with my pigeons Dotty and Pearl. 
I used the whole ones since they look like little buckwheat seeds that come in the wildbird seed mix, Pearl just loves it and will eat it all, I've also see Dotty eat it..
If they take it for a long period of time hopefully it will do them some benifit!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is very interesting, Mary. Where do you purchase black seed at. if it is anything like fennel seed, it tastes great!

Where do you buy this seed at?
Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello, 

I get it from a middle eastern store, you can ask for "Habatul Baraka" or "Haba soda" and they should have it.
Indian people use it in their food as well so some indian stores might have it under the name "kalongi seed"

Afghanis put it on bread and I use it in pizza dough.

Mary


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I CHECKED OUT AMAZING AMAZINGHERBS, IT SOUNDS LIKE A PRODUCT YOU NEED AROUND THE HOUSE. I'M GOING TO CHECK AROUND AND SEE IF I CAN FIND IT AT A RETAIL STORE.
WELL I TAKE GARLIC, MY DOGS TAKE GARLIC, NOW I GUESS KIPPY IS GOING TO GET SOME GARLIC.
THANK YOU FOR THE INFO.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I tried the garlic too yesterday as Dotty seems to have a bit of a cold, sneezing sometimes at night!

As for the black seed, yes it's an "amazing herb" I would suggest anyone who wants the full info on the seed to try to order the book, it has so much info in it about black seed and almost every disease in humans, the pet section is great as well!

Mary


----------

